# Akkusativ und Dativ



## ITA

Buenos días a todos. Necesito ayuda con estos temas. Hay alguna manera de distinguirlos de forma rápida ???. Se me complica a la hora de declinar.

Muchas gracias,


----------



## Peterdg

En general: si en español utilizas "lo(s)" y "la(s)" es acusativo en alemán. Si utilizas "le(s)" en español ,es dativo en alemán. Como siempre, hay excepciones.

Pediste: "de forma rápida"; eso es de forma rápida. Para explicarlo en su totalidad, necesitas una gramática.


----------



## ITA

Vielen Dank Peter!!. Cuando decía : de forma rápida, me refería a que yo necesito reconocerlo asi al momento de escribir algo. Asi que ( si no es mucho pedir) venga una explicación gramatical mas extensa.


----------



## anahiseri

Otra idea: cuando de trata de movimiento, la preposición suele ir con ACUSATIVO:
ir a la escuela - in DIE Schule gehen.
Cuando no hay movimiento, la preposición suele ir con DATIVO:
estar en la escuela - in DER Schule sein.


----------



## anahiseri

Si tienes claro lo que es un "complemento directo", pues eso es el ACUSATIVO. Es lo que va con verbos transitivos:  comprar, ver, esconder, oir, robar, querer  (. . . una cosa o persona). 
Tener unas ideas claras de gramática española te ayuda.


----------



## ITA

Muchas gracias . Es muy clara tu explicación y sencillo de aplicar.


----------



## anahiseri

ITA, lo que yo he llamado "movimiento" a lo mejor te lo han explicado con las preguntas
WO y WOHIN. (dónde,  *a dónde*)
WO bist du? - im Kino (Dativo)
WOHIN gehst du? - ins Kino (Acusativo). 
Pero ojo, esto no funciona al 100%. Hay preposiciones que van siempre con un caso determinado, por ejemplo *zu *va siempre con dativo. Y en español no somos muy estrictos distinguiendo entre *dónde *y* a dónde.*


----------



## ITA

Exacto, asi lo aprendí y aún asi se me complica jajaja. Es que cuesta ( o al menos para mi) sacar el chip del idioma propio y pensar en otro idioma.


----------

